# Discount Sporting Goods 3D - Dalton , GA



## dbell80 (Feb 21, 2017)

Come shoot at Discount Sporting Goods 3d tournament this weekend !

February - Saturday 25th = 8am - Last shooter in by 3:30pm
Sunday 26th = 10am - Last shooter in by 3:30pm

Address - Wiggs Rd Dalton, Ga

They will also have some new bows to demo, Mathews, Elite, Bowtech, PSE, Mission, and Diamond. 

Call for any Questions - 706-537-1413 or 706-226 1604


----------



## dbell80 (Feb 22, 2017)

bump


----------



## dbell80 (Feb 24, 2017)

ttt


----------



## BillieGates (Feb 24, 2017)

dbell80 said:


> Come shoot at Discount Sporting Goods 3d tournament this weekend and get new strings at proline bowstrings!
> 
> February - Saturday 25th = 8am - Last shooter in by 3:30pm
> Sunday 26th = 10am - Last shooter in by 3:30pm
> ...



Definitely! Sounds like a great opportunity


----------

